# 7th annual TX Rhymes & Vines competition



## hobbyiswine (Jul 20, 2012)

Info can be found here http://www.melodymountainranch.com/rhymes_and_vines.htm

Click on "homebrew and wine competition" for entry rules. Open to TX residents only. 2 entries only per person. No separate entry fee but must have paid admission to the festival. One day admission is $18. Categories for the competition include wine from fruit, kits, and others.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

